# Weird Al's latest Parody is about grammar...and it's awesome!



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

HaHaHaHa!  This is perfect! *Word Crimes*, Weird Al's recent parody of *Blurred Lines*, is about grammar! It even mentions the Oxford comma! - http://time.com/2988041/let-weird-al-teach-you-about-grammar-in-his-new-blurred-lines-parody/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Too funny!!  My son's been on a Weird Al kick lately & rewatching a lot of his older videos.  The man's a genius.  (Weird Al, not my son.  Altho he's pretty smart, too.   )


----------



## TJBlain (Mar 4, 2014)

I love it! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## SmartQuant (Mar 4, 2014)

Very cool! Always nice to have a good chuckle during the day. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## JeffreyKafer (May 22, 2011)

Anyone else notice the two typos in it?


----------



## Carol M (Dec 31, 2012)

Funny. My sons always loved his stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the link - awesome!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

JeffreyKafer said:


> Anyone else notice the two typos in it?


Nooooo, really?!?  I watched it at around 6:00 in the morning after being up all night. Missed the typos. Where are they?


----------



## JeffreyKafer (May 22, 2011)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Nooooo, really?!?  I watched it at around 6:00 in the morning after being up all night. Missed the typos. Where are they?


2:35 and 3:21


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I walked just over two miles this morning listening to this album via Google Music.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am an Al fan, but didn't know of this. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Soooooo funny.  "Weird Al has a big dictionary." Loved it better than the real song! Literally!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Weird Al is incredible. Much better musician than a lot of the people he parodies.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

JeffreyKafer said:


> 2:35 and 3:21


Hmmm...I don't see it. At 2:35, I see:* I HOPE YOU NEVER USE "quotation marks" for "emphasis"*. At 3:21, I see wooden blocks turning. Am I missing something?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Hmmm...I don't see it. At 2:35, I see:* I HOPE YOU NEVER USE "quotation marks" for "emphasis"*. At 3:21, I see wooden blocks turning. Am I missing something?


For 2:35, JeffreyKafer is referring to the US rule concerning periods and quotation marks. (See http://grammar.ccc.commnet.edu/grammar/marks/quotation.htm.) Personally, I think the rule in the UK and Canada makes more sense.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Okay, I'll do the embedding here...


----------



## JeffreyKafer (May 22, 2011)

At 3:21 is the Lost Cause sign. In the bottom corner it says "Learn more about your ABC's, doofus". It should be ABCs since ABC it's not possessive in this case.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

For another viewpoint on the video:

http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/education/grammar/weird-als-word-crimes-video?page=all

Mike


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

He made a decent song out of that mess "Blurred Lines"


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I only wish he'd addressed the growing travesty of "would of" instead of "would've"...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> I only wish he'd addressed the growing travesty of "would of" instead of "would've"...


Give him time.....


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

The irony part was priceless.


----------

